# Some more unusual pieces



## spomalley86 (Oct 17, 2018)

Here are a bunch of bearings,  cups, nuts, and hub parts.  I'm able to identify a few as new departure, however there are a few pieces here that I have never seen. There are particularly a few bearing cups that have the bearings built in,  as well as threads indicating that they actually screw into the frame. Looking to get more information as to known manufacturers who used these and the corresponding age.  Thank you again for your help and expertise.  
Sean


----------



## shoe3 (Oct 17, 2018)

these parts, people usually dont have, but need them bad on occasions!


----------



## spomalley86 (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks,  any idea of the threaded bearing cups?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2018)

serated end bearing pieces are Musselman armless pieces. the "V" shaped cages and V inserts are Morrow/Eclipse.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2018)

best to put like pieces together and number groups so we can identify via number....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 17, 2018)

I have seen the threaded cups with a Fauber crank and sprocket.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2018)

don't throw any of it out, even loose bearings, empty cages


----------



## spomalley86 (Oct 17, 2018)

Additional pics....


----------



## spomalley86 (Oct 17, 2018)

Pics...


----------



## spomalley86 (Oct 17, 2018)

Pics..


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 17, 2018)

bricycle said:


> don't throw any of it out, even loose bearings, empty cages



I second that!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2018)

the bearing and race in 1 might be 1900ish Rambler... I know I have had those before on something...


----------



## bikiba (Oct 18, 2018)

cool stuff! these are like my dream pix. If i could have the time [ and space! ] to just sit down and clean and arrange all the hub/brake pieces i would be a happy man.


----------



## spomalley86 (Oct 18, 2018)

More parts that I haven't sorted out..


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2018)

If you were near me I would gladly try to identify it all for you.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 18, 2018)

What do the #2 bottom bracket cups measure (outside diameter); are they undersized, slightly under 2 inches?

The #4 bottom bracket cups with the flat clip ring retainers may also be Fauber related.


----------



## spomalley86 (Oct 18, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> What do the #2 bottom bracket cups measure (outside diameter); are they undersized, slightly under 2 inches?
> 
> The #4 bottom bracket cups with the flat clip ring retainers may also be Fauber related.



I'll have to check the measurements when I get back


----------



## spomalley86 (Oct 18, 2018)

Anyone have a clue as to what the skip tooth sprocket is from? The gap appears to be too wide to be a two speed.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 18, 2018)

Amazing collection of parts. What a treasure trove, you could put dozens of bikes back on the road that need that one crucial part. Did the double sprocket come off a tandem?

Having grown up in the west side of Santa Clara Valley I couldn't help noticing the words Santa Clara on what looks like an old dried fruit box label. Are these boxes all dried apricot or dried prune boxes? Love those old fruit boxes and labels.

And I see you found the earing Milton Berle dropped when he was on the Arthur Godfrey show in the fall of 1951...


----------



## mongeese (Oct 18, 2018)

Tandem


spomalley86 said:


> Anyone have a clue as to what the skip tooth sprocket is from? The gap appears to be too wide to be a two speed.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2018)

I like the *Ear Ring!*


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2018)

The discs with the 3 holes/studs are ND Model A.


----------



## spomalley86 (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks! I'm not sure, I found it in a box of harley parts that look they are from 1915-1929.


gkeep said:


> Amazing collection of parts. What a treasure trove, you could put dozens of bikes back on the road that need that one crucial part. Did the double sprocket come off a tandem?
> 
> Having grown up in the west side of Santa Clara Valley I couldn't help noticing the words Santa Clara on what looks like an old dried fruit box label. Are these boxes all dried apricot or dried prune boxes? Love those old fruit boxes and labels.
> 
> And I see you found the earing Milton Berle dropped when he was on the Arthur Godfrey show in the fall of 1951...



Thanks for checking it out. These are drawers that measure about 7 x 11 that came from an old cabinet. I tried grabbing the entire cabinet however it was supporting the upper shelving units so I was unsuccessful.  The cabinet was stamped "La Donna".


----------



## gkeep (Oct 19, 2018)

Very cool. I've seen a lot of old shop cabinets, tables and shelves over the years from before the war that were made from various packing crates. A couple years ago a shelf turned up at work and the back sheet was from a Victrola shipping crate with the address where it was delivered and Nipper the Dog listening to the music from the horn similar to this.


----------



## ChrismanG (Oct 19, 2018)

I have a similar straight-pull spoke front hub on a Remington tandem from 1896.


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2018)

All good parts to have.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 20, 2018)

I wonder if the original owner knew (remembered) what he had; I have to either keep parts together as assembled or mark things with a sharpie.


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 24, 2018)

I could use one of these adjuster / cone pieces if you have one. the race on mine is shot. 
from a couple of your pix it looks like you may have one. OD is 1 1/6"


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 24, 2018)

zephyrblau said:


> I could use one of these adjuster / cone pieces if you have one. the race on mine is shot.
> from a couple of your pix it looks like you may have one. OD is 1 1/6"
> 
> View attachment 907410
> ...



What hub is this for?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 24, 2018)

Musselman armless


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm wondering if this one might fill the bill (circled upper left)


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Nov 24, 2018)

Hub parts are mostly Musselman and Morrow. Some Model A and C New Departure. I've been looking for those threaded cups for my Mead Sentinel, are they for sale?


----------



## spomalley86 (Nov 24, 2018)

Its all for sale, please PM me if your interested in a particular part


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 24, 2018)

PM sent.


----------

